# Patio Stones?



## gucci (Jun 25, 2008)

I am getting ready to build a 12 x 16 deck with patio stones.I was wondering how I should prep the ground before I lay the patio stones?


----------



## landscapeplus (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmmm.....


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

sham WOW!


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Interlocking concrete paving stones made to an ASTM standard or just 2x8x16 patio stones made to no specific standard.

for real paving stones, go to the Interlocking Concrete Paving Institute site (icpi.org, I believe). They have a number of tech notes on installation and maintenance.


----------

